# 1998 maxima transmission



## fwmud (Oct 6, 2012)

Well, got it running.
Problem is this;
It will shift thru all forward gears(automatic tranny) But will not drive in reverse.
Fluid level is good, no codes found.
Advice? Thanks again for all the help in the injector thread to get it running.
Keith


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the shift cable is in good condition, it is likely an internal problem inside the trans. What usually happens is the clutch retaining ring in the reverse clutch drum pops out and then the clutch drum piston cannot compress the clutch pack. The fix would be to replace the reverse clutch drum and retaining snap ring or the reverse clutch assy. In either case, you have to remove and teardown the trans. Most would say it this point, it would make sense to go through the whole trans and overhaul it.


----------



## fwmud (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the fast reply.
I checked the shift cable as per Ames book. It must be internal as you suggested. Would it be safe(for the tranny) to drive the car to a repair shop?
Thanks again, Keith


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As long as you don't need to go in reverse!


----------



## fwmud (Oct 6, 2012)

HA! Good point. Thanks again.
I hope everyone here made it thru the storm ok.
We dodged the bullet here in NC.


----------

